# Space for sleeping above the cab in Autosleepers



## dunroamin1013 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I am looking to buy a used ford based autosleeper (circa 2000) but want one where two adults can sleep above the pod, or at least one good sized adult solo (I'm 6,2) as I will probably be solo most of the time anyway. I used to have a 1995 rimor brig that had oodles of room, but many people seem to say you cannot sleep adults in the above cab beds on autosleepers.

What say you folks, and what model should one go for? Its quite hard getting any specs on the older models.

Cheers.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We had an 1998 Autosleeper Amethyst some years back. It was Ford Transit based and one of the bigger monocoque models that they were building at the time (certainly bigger than the Clubman or the Gatcombe but probably about the same as the Executive). IMO the over cab would be too cramped for you. Our son used to sleep up there but was only around 13 at the time. The moulding of the over cab is quite curved and angles in to make a smoother aerodynamic line, which in turn reduces the inside space.

If you are just looking to save making up a bed at night then the Excelsior had 2 longtitudual bench seats which could be used as 2 singles.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Autotrail but similar as we tried AS too before buying. We use the overcab all the time but my wife is 5'4" and I'm 5'10" and we're both no more than 75 kgs and we fill it. She sometimes decamps elsewhere during summer in the night time heat..John

Edit...I think I read somewhere in the van paperwork that the overcab bed is limited to 150 kgs ..


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We have an A/S Nuevo. The over cab area would not take two adults but two children or one adult. We use it for storage unless grand kids with us.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Buccaneer Caravel*

Not an Autosleeper!but we have a Buccaneer Caravel on a Transit 2.4 Turbo.It's a 5 berth and we like the layout.My wife and I sleep above the cab and find it very comfortable,Admitted there isn't a lot of headroom.We have a memory foam matress topper.I am 6ft and 15 stone and 68 years old.Only thing that worries me is getting out in the night.Got this fear of slipping on the ladder in the dark.Tend to have a few glass's of wine when in France but hav'nt fell yet.Looked at Autosleepers but liked the Buccaneer the best.It's a 2001 model which we have had 5years.Never regretted it.Like the transit rwd !!!


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Hello
We looked at Autosleepers, really liked the layout and the quality, oh but that overcab bed, Im six foot four, even if you folded me in half it would have been a squeeze
Olly


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm 6'1 and a decent sized frame(100kgs). I have an autoroller700. Ford transit chassis and I sleep up in the Luton with my wife. 
Super comfortable, lovely and warm when cold, but if had to get some chassis steadies for her as she gets sea sick! 

I'd recommend this van for sleeping sized beds. My double uses king size sheets which only just fit


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

We had an Auto sleeper Gatcombe and I would think that the over cab would only be an use for children/young teenagers. We did look at a couple of Transit based Auto sleepers before we bought the Gatcombe and whilst they had a bigger bulge over the Luton giving a bit more headroom, I would have thought that it would have still been a squeeze for one, never mind two, adults, mainly die the slope at the front.


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know about the earlier models but we bought a 2007 autosleeper sigma and intended to use the over cab. To be fair, the build quality is very good and the bed is a reasonable size for a 5ft 10inch couple but the head room is abysmal. The roof is very low and claustrophobic and if the person at the front wants the toilet it gets really interesting.
We changed it for a bessacar and now an autotrail, both very good.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

The solution was staring us in the face. The brighter half (she) says at Easter "why don't we try one at either end :idea: ?" Apart from dreaming about Gorgonzola it was genius... John


----------

